# Panguitch Lake Alert



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

fishing is about to get really good at panguitch lake. a piece of the outlet works broke off and is stuck, they have lost control and cannot regulate the outflow. at present, the decision is to let the lake drain, build a coffer dam around the outlet and replace it when the lake is empty enough to do so. they figure at current spill rates, the lake will be empty in about a month or so. fishing in 2 weeks will be great and in 3 will be outrageous as the fish are concentrated into smaller and smaller areas. would not be surprised if wildlife resources ups the catch limit, better harvested than dead on shore. could be a great opportunity for good fishing if you can swing it in the next couple weeks.

things could change if they are able to regain control but doesnt look all that promising.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh man, that's awful. I'm sure there are a lot of people that will be crying over this. It hurts me to see it and I've never even been there (maybe it's time to change that).

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A little info..

http://m.sltrib.com/sltrib/mobile/52283 ... e.html.csp

The downstream affects may be interesting. ?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So the dam is a 22ft structure, but the reservoir is 57ft at max? That means there's a natural basin that should hold plenty of water for fish to survive in, right?

If that's the case, then we won't see the lake completely drained and a lot of fish (the fittest?) will survive the draw-down.

Can anyone confirm a natural basin there?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't believe PBH hasn't chimed in yet. What info do you have, PBH?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just talked to a guy that works up there. This morning someone caught a 24-45 inch tiger. I hope we don't loose the lake, it looks like the fish are getting big up there.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A little more update/http://www.thespectrum.com/article/20110802/NEWS01/108020314/1002/rss


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I can't believe PBH hasn't chimed in yet. What info do you have, PBH?


you guys are SLOW!
http://www.utahonthefly.com/forums/show ... hp?t=25419



LOAH said:


> So the dam is a 22ft structure, but the reservoir is 57ft at max? That means there's a natural basin that should hold plenty of water for fish to survive in, right?


Again, you guys are slow!

Panguitch LAKE. That's right: LAKE. NOT reservoir.

Panguitch Lake is known to have been used as a fishery (yes, native cutthroat trout) by the Paiute Indians prior to white-man ever showing up in Utah. The word _Panguitch_ literally means "big fish" in the Paiute language. Those people that are observant enough can find arrowheads along the shorlines of Panguitch Lake. This place has been around for a long, long, long time -- without a dam.

Dams to expand the size of the lake first started to be constructed in 1912. The current dam was constructed back in the 70's.

The natural lake depth of Panguitch is about 35 feet -- so even after the lake is drained to a level that will enable crews to work on the outlet gate, there will be a decent sized lake. The fishery shouldn't be in any real threat.

The biggest problem is going to be for anglers: how will you launch your boats when the boat ramps are out of the water, and the shoreline is a soggy, muddy shoreline?

float tubers and pontoon anglers should have a good time.


----------

